# Leopard Server et Dotclear 2 (mysql inside :D )



## macinside (26 Mai 2009)

hello,

 la mission que j'ai accepté d'ici peu est d'installer un serveur sous Mac OS X server Leopard :love: avec un blog baser sur Dolclear 2 :love: en réseau interne ...  N'ayant jamais passer les certifs serveur d'Apple, même si je fais de temps en temps joujou avec des xserves  ... je pense que je vais bien m'amuser. Donc après config du serveur pour ce connecter au réseau local, je vais devoir activer PHP et Myslq : donc comment faire ? Dotclear va me demander aussi l'adresse de la base SQL, je vais lui mettre quoi comme url ?  enjoy :love:

Précision la machine en question est un G5 bi-1,8 Go qui Sera installer en X.5.4 server illimité puis mis a jour :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

j'essaie de résumé les infos chopers au vole ....

-d'abord mettre un mot de passe a l'utilisateur root (celui de mysql)
ensuite crée un utilisateur, avec un mot de passe juste pour la base dotclear

mais je crée quoi comme type d'utilisateur ? 

-pour la connexion c'est localhost

-et pour géré les bases j'essaie d'utiliser : http://www.sequelpro.com/ 

c'est comme pour le web du server : /Bibliothèque/WebServer/Documents
l'admin server te permet d'activer PHP directement sur web>réglages>sites

merci SM :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h32 ----------

mysql ? déja tu l'installes (package 10.5 ppc) tu ne lances PAS celui de l'admin server http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/fr/installing.html


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Tu as phpmyadmin préinstallé ou un programme similaire? Alors tu crée une base de données apellée disons _dotclear_ et un user (toujours dans mysql) disons _dcuser_ auquel tu donnes le droits de créer et modifier les tables *uniquement* sur cette base.

Ensuite tu copies le dossier dotclear dans le dossier webserver et tu y accèdes via ton navigateur, par exemple :

htt://serveur.local/dotclear/admin/install/

Et tu réponds aux questions&#8230; 

Après il y a moyen de fignoler via un .htaccess pour supprimer l'index.php de l'url, etc.

Puis je ne sais pas si tu dois faire du multiblog. 

Pour installer proprement dotclear&#8230;


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2009)

pour le moment j'ai rien installer, je commence demain :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2009)

finalement j'ai laisser tomber, j'utiliserai le blog de leopard server qui marche très bien :love:


----------



## daffyb (28 Mai 2009)

nioube !!! à la moindre difficulté ça abandonne !!


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2009)

mais au moins ça fonctionne :love:


----------

